# GC Archery is launching a new breakthrough Archery Target System, GameChanger



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Cool


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I like it


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for taking a look rodney


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks cool. I'm looking to add some targets for my shop . Pm me some details


----------



## meangene1969 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds very interesting but price maybe an issue. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?okzmyg


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

meangene, thanks a lot for checking it out. Price is certainly my major hurdle and we are making every effort to drive it down. In comparison, a single, decent 3D animal is $300 to $500 each, but your still shooting at the same thing over and over.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Think it's a great idea. VERY COOL


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT....:thumbs_up


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you Perry. I appreciate that. I do want to point out that there is an average shipping allocation of $165.00 built into the overall price which cant be overcome. The system weighs in at a hefty 105lbs.


----------



## wildturkeync (Jan 7, 2010)

one thing i think you should thing about is make sure that each animals vitals dont end up being infornt of the same spot on the backstop, that way you dont wear out one place on the backstop. pther than that it looks like a very awesome product


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

wildturkeync said:


> one thing i think you should thing about is make sure that each animals vitals dont end up being infornt of the same spot on the backstop, that way you dont wear out one place on the backstop. pther than that it looks like a very awesome product


Great thinking!!! like have the 
animals facing opposite directions.


----------



## wildturkeync (Jan 7, 2010)

yep. not real sure how you could have them higher or lower. but you could have the turkeys and small animals vitals in the center and the larger game facing opposite directions making the vitals on the left and right of the backstop. and you also could have one of two target faces on each roll..just something to think about


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

wildturkey.....thanks for the feedback....we actually move that vital area around and center of a 20" circle to spread out the wear rate.


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Where in NC are you wild?


----------



## wildturkeync (Jan 7, 2010)

Rocky Mount


----------



## nib (Mar 21, 2012)

#1 all animals shown are facing east , 
#2 all kill zones are in the same place 
#3you have parts left out in the open 
#4 unless its some super stelth materials , a well practiced single archer will destroy the entire target within 9 months ! 
not to mention the miss fires , that will totally enable the controles


so i get 3 targets for the 800 bucks all on the same platform ?


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

nib- Thank you very much for your comments. I really appreciate the thoughts your conveyed.
1. to your first point, each roll of wild game targets includes 6 of the most common game animals for that region, 3 facing left, and 3 facing right.
2. each kill shot location is positioned at various locations across the backstop to allow for more consistent wear over a large area. Then and if you feel an area is too worn, you can rearrange and/or flip the layers for even longer life.
3. "Parts left out in the open"? I'm not clear what you mean.
4. The target materials aren't completely super stealth, but close. Sure, a spot on archer is going to wear out the vitals over time, but isn't that the whole object really? There is nothing I know of on the market today that will keep that from happening. What we do plan is to offer a set of "Vital Stickers" that can be placed on the animals found on that roll set. As for misfires....hmmm...well all I can say is, don't do that...lol

What you get for the money is a system that has 6 huge targets at least twice, and in most cases three times the size of what the market offers today. When you, and if you totally wear one roll out, order another roll with 6 different targets for $165.00. That less than $30.00 each for a 32"x48" target that can withstand all elements and temperature extremes.

Please reply if you get a chance.
Thanks again.
Russ


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

RMason, how thick is the target and will very small diameter arrows, such as Carbon Express Nano Pros, pass through in short order? Will the target withstand being placed in the woods and left there for very long periods of time and subjected to birds, squirrels, insects, rain, snow, etc? How about being shot at from extreme uphill and downhill angles? System looks like what I have been looking for my indoor range and my outdoor field range and my big woods 3D-hunting property.


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

deadx....the target is 14" thick. I shoot mostly Easton n-fused carbon 340's and 400's and occasionally I get 4" inches of pass through to the rear. Mostly I have penetration rate of -2" to +2" from the rear as these pics will show. All materials used in the system are designed to be left outdoors all the time. From last fall to this spring the only thing I had to do was wipe off the pollen this year. I had to make sure that the target material would withstand impacts












at or slightly below freezing as well as the direct heat from the sun. No problems whatsoever. I also practice from a tree-stand and are still able to pull arrows easily with one hand.


----------



## WyoBowhunter21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Personally I think it's a really good idea but with how expensive archery is I don't think the price is economically viable. For example say a guy just bought a new bow, 750-1100, sight-50-300, rest-30-200, arrows- 100-200. This guy would not have another $900 to drop on a target. I personally cannot see myself spending $900 on a target when I could buy a new bow for that price. Most people I know, do not have $200 to throw at a target let alone $900. In economic words, the net benefits do not outway the net costs. Enough bashing of your idea. With the price not included, I would say your idea is really good. To be able to become familiarized with your target and a shooting situation is vital for making ethical shots, relieve some of the target panic, and set a routine. I personally really would like one of these targets to relieve some of the uncertainty about shot placement, and to give me a routine when I am hunting. If you could make a target that was in the $200 range with half the features it would be awesome. This would give the guys such as myself that can't afford the full version target the oppurtunity to experience your technology. Great idea!!!!


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

marked to hear other comments


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

The target looks awesome. I would love to have one but it would take a lot of convincing for my to drop that kind of money on it. I love the idea but the price is just to high. I just bout 6 new 3D targets for the cost of one of these.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

RMason said:


> Thank you Perry. I appreciate that. I do want to point out that there is an average shipping allocation of $165.00 built into the overall price which cant be overcome. The system weighs in at a hefty 105lbs.


Is there possibility of picking one up when I'm en route to Florida to save on shipping?


----------



## spotstalk4life (Feb 25, 2012)

I love the target jsut not the price if it was more around the 400 range then i could see this being a big hit but im not sure about what type of money goes into producing these but awesome concept!!! A+++ for a great target


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you very much Spotstalk.... there's a lot more than even I ever thought would go into it before I started. That's the case many times. Thanks for the great grade...I wish I could have brought home to my parents A+++'s when I was in school.


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

It is nice but it will be difficult to beat the appeal (low cost) of placing an animal poster/print on the front of a cheap taget.
It simply does not offer the realism and shooting angles of 3D animal targets.
Good luck to you but I could not afford one.


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Learn....thanks for your feedback, I really was just thinking that there has got to be something much more appealing than going out and buying another dozen paper targets and sticking them to any one of those cheap targets I have in my shed...but thats just me.


----------



## norma-jean1 (Apr 5, 2012)

OMG...my son would LOVE this! Cost is a hurdle...but am trying to validate it as something that would encourage us to have more "family-time" together. Will this be offered in target shops or Cabela's?


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

i love the idea...I dont know if I missed it while reading but is the foam re-placeable? What can and cannot be replaced over time? My only fear would be shooting the target up in a short timeframe and having to purchase a whole new target set up....other than that...I am interested.


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Norma...thanks for you comments. The target would be a great way to bring archery fun to the whole family. We recently had one at my friend's, son's birthday party where kids and parents alike had a great time with it.
Our current plans are to offer it direct from our website, GCArchery.com for the next several months. Our product launch date is set for April 16th, at which time an introductory price will be available to the public.
We are working towards reducing our costs so as to attract Archery Shops so they can make them available to their customers. As for big box stores, we hope to get costs reduced even farther so they can offer them as well.
I hope I have answered your questions and I hope you are able to enjoy one soon.
Russ


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

MidFlight...thanks for your comments. When I set out to design this target, one of the primary features i wanted to provide was "Durability".
We have designed the layered system backstop to be rearranged once wear is noticeable, but after nearly 1200 test shots thus far, on a test target, its still along ways from having to do that. I fully expect to see 3 to 4 thousand shots with field points before having to rearrange the layers which should give you another 3 to 4k, then rearranged and/or flipped again.
We will also be selling a layer replenishment kit as well.
As for the image wear, I have attached 2 images for you to see. The Pronghorn Antelope shown was shot 500 times. You see wear close up of course, but from 20 yards and farther, it's still doesn't distract you from aiming at the vitals. Note that each roll of images has 6 different targets to chose from also. Each target displays the vitals over a wide area so as to evenly wear the backstop over a larger area. All these features and benefits together insure a very long life, and the image rolls are interchangeable.
***Imaged will be added at next post. iPad doesn't allow attachments very easily***


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

As promised...


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

DonsHarley said:


> Is there possibility of picking one up when I'm en route to Florida to save on shipping?


Dons....sorry I missed your question about picking up a GameChanger System to save shipping...answer is ABSOLUTELY. We would love to meet you.


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## huyked (Dec 14, 2011)

What a great invention. I wish I had thought of this.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

I like it very well done


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks hunk and Kill em. We appreciate the comments. GameChanger Target Systems are rolling out the door and thanks to all who have commented.
http://www.GCArchery.com


----------



## Smackspank (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you still in business? I'm interested, but haven't gotten a reply from your web contact. I thought I would try this route.
Thanks


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Smackspank...sorry you were having trouble..we are is business, and I'll be looking into the reason you have not been replied to.
Meanwhile, feel free to email me directly at [email protected]
Sorry again.
Russ


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Very Nice idea
For later


----------



## Dukie (Feb 15, 2010)

Do you sell these at any of the tradeshows or shoots ? Thanks.


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Dukie...we do see these at trade shows and shoots at a discount, plus not having to pay for freight is an advantage. In fact we will be showing them at the ASA LimbSaver Pro/Am event in London, KY May 31-June 2. You can check our website at GCArchery.com for a listing of events coming up. 
Thank you for your question.


----------

